# Odds of oversized mpoo or undersized spoo in a litter



## VancouverBC (Sep 9, 2012)

In a litter of x# of puppies, how many tend to be just outside their breed standard ( ie oversized mpoo or undersized spoo)?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Well Misha is a toy. But her sire was a Grand Champion and her dam was a Champion. Out of 3 in the litter, two went oversized and Misha ended up small. I don't think that is the norm.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Size is a polygenic trait so it's impossible to tell anything without a lot of data and careful analysis of the breeding's pedigree and parents', grandparents' littermate size ranges etc. The less size variance in the genetic background, the more consistency you can expect in the litter.


----------



## VancouverBC (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I will be looking for either the oversized mini or undersized spoo. 

Right now, I have a seven year old Viszla "grandson" living with me half the time while his "father" is traveling. The Viszla has been described by others as the calmest, sweetest, most well mannered Viszla they have ever met. 

The Viszla taught a rescued GSP the rules and how to be civilized. The GSP was a trained hunting dog who turned out to be gun shy. She went through four homes from Texas to California a high kill shelter. She needed allot of work and became the sweetest GSP (by GSP standards). After three years of living with me, her "mother" reclaimed her. 

Before inherting these dogs, I was prepared for a mpoo, primarily because I was concerned I would not be able to lift the dog up as we both age. 

Now, I don't think a regular sized mpoo would work for me. I was curious as to how difficult it would be to find an oversized mpoo or undersized spoo with all the good advice for a healthy dog. 

I would like to include a poodle while the Viszla is still young enough to teach an addition. 

Ideally, an older pup that was held back and the owner changed their mind about showing. 

Any ideas, feed back, or leads appreciated.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

What size are you targeting specifically? That will help determine if you'd be better off with a mini or standard breeder.


----------



## VancouverBC (Sep 9, 2012)

The size question is the question. Perhaps those with oversized mpoo or undersized spoo can chime in with pros and cons on size.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

bar-none in texas is advertising a 6 month old smaller female spoo. don't know if you want to go that far, but maybe talk to the breeder? the dog is described as very smart and very fast.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

If you are living in the Vancouver area you may want to check out Paris Poodles.
They breed Poodles of the size you seem to be looking for and are in your area.
I don't have any experience with them but I like the looks of their dogs, just judging from their website.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/145922-miniature-standard.html

Found the thread with the a good selection of opinions and views on size.


----------



## VancouverBC (Sep 9, 2012)

Park, thank-you for the lead. Beautiful pups but too far from Vancouver Canada

Critterluvr, thank-you. There have been posts about this breeder. 

Peccan, thanks! I have read similar threads but not this one.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Not sure what the end result sizes will be, but Natalie Lasanan of Lumiere Standard poodles has a litter of apricot and red puppies in Vancouver.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build their house before they can paint it!"


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

What weight do you think you'd be able to carry? 
I think you may find that standards aren't that big. There are certainly big ones...but I know several people with standards that are 27-35 lbs


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

For reference if it's of interest to anyone, at work we have those water dispensers with the five gallon bottles that get set on them. Those bottles, though constructed quite differently from Poodles, weigh just over 41ish pounds.

At least a Poodle has somewhat more convenient pickup zones .


----------

